# Cat Flap Help Needed



## Chicken1983 (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi I wonder if anyone can offer any advice? Considering getting a cat but we would need to put a cat flap into a double glazed door. Does anyone know how much this might cost us, and how to go about it? Any advice greatly appreciated! Many thanks.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2010)

Assume you are talking of a glass door!
we have double glazed doors, but the back door is UVPC at the bottom and the flap has been fitted there!
Do not know what it would cost to fit in glass!!
BUT you can get the better quality ones that you can fit into brick!
DT

I am on my fifth cat flap by the way! my dog has smashed up so many! and even the one currently in is broken!


----------



## Chicken1983 (Aug 14, 2010)

Apologies, yes for clarification the door is all glass. I did consider putting one in the wall to the side of the door, but its not brick as such - just painted wall so I don't know how easy that would be, as its about a foot thick. Thanks for the input.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Chicken1983 said:


> Hi I wonder if anyone can offer any advice? Considering getting a cat but we would need to put a cat flap into a double glazed door. Does anyone know how much this might cost us, and how to go about it? Any advice greatly appreciated! Many thanks.


Hi welcome to the forum.I dont have any real knowledge of double glazed doors but I do know that once you break the seal on double glazing it is end of double glazing(there was a shorter definition but I didnt want to shock)I dont know what you do re cat flap.Is there somewhere else it could go


----------



## Chicken1983 (Aug 14, 2010)

Unfortunately not, we have a front door which is out of the question and we have the doors from the lounge to the garden which are two double glazed doors from floor to ceiling. Windows to either side of the doors which wall beneath the windows, unsure if possible to put a cat flat in the walls there as its quite thick. Maybe its a case of getting a new double glazing unit for one of the doors with a cat flap built in.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Sounds likely.As I say I dont know much about doubleglazed units apart from the fact that it is a vacuum that creates the barrier ,so once that is broken it is no longer a complete unit.Are you getting an adult or a kitten.If it is a kitten have you considered keeping it as an indoor cat.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I know that most flaps can be fitted through walls/brickwork. You would need a builder to use the tool they use when putting toilet wastes through a wall....basically a HUGE drill. You then get a tunnel connector kit and off you go!


----------



## Becksie (Sep 24, 2008)

Hello!

I have just had a cat flap fitted into my double glazed patio door, I rang a local glazer, pick one that makes the glass on their premises and it's a bit cheaper.
It took about a week in total.
You need to have a new piece of glass made, they just come and pop the old one out and new one in took about 15 mins to to do.
It cost me £201 as my door is quite big and it's toughened glass.
Once i've worked out how to upload a picture i'll post one so you can see.
Only thing is as mine is in the middle of the glass, my other door only opens half way which makes it a bit of a squeeze to get through!!!


----------



## Becksie (Sep 24, 2008)

Hopefully this will work!


----------

